# Backflow device testing - possible scam?



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't think you are paranoid. You are concerned about where your hard earned monies goes nowadays. This does sound like a scam to me based on what experience I have had with Back-Flow Prevention Device (BPD) testing in Industrial settings. I had the responsibilities of having three (3) units tested annually at our plant. I always stayed on site as the testing was done, even though they could have been pulling the wool over my eyes doing whatever they did. I always received a written test report noting the static/dynamic water pressures and pressure drops before the BPD would work. Even thought these were two ten inch (10") and one sixteen inch (16") lines respectively, they work the same as your sprinkler system. I, ME, would call the company back and ask for a written report on the inspection done for my property and a copy of the report sent to the local authorities. Just my two cents worth, David


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

*Agree*



Thurman said:


> I don't think you are paranoid. You are concerned about where your hard earned monies goes nowadays. This does sound like a scam to me based on what experience I have had with Back-Flow Prevention Device (BPD) testing in Industrial settings. I had the responsibilities of having three (3) units tested annually at our plant. I always stayed on site as the testing was done, even though they could have been pulling the wool over my eyes doing whatever they did. I always received a written test report noting the static/dynamic water pressures and pressure drops before the BPD would work. Even thought these were two ten inch (10") and one sixteen inch (16") lines respectively, they work the same as your sprinkler system. I, ME, would call the company back and ask for a written report on the inspection done for my property and a copy of the report sent to the local authorities. Just my two cents worth, David


 
The homeowner who is paying the bill for the service should receive a receipt from the company performing the test.
You should file this in your important papers for proof that each year it has been tested. Don't take any Bologna from them get it. You paid for it.


----------



## JAC1957 (Jun 13, 2009)

*backflow testing*

When testing a backflow assebly, a test kit is used. The kit may be in a case or a looose unit. It should consist of a gage and two or three hoses. The testing is to determine if the check valve assemblies on you backflow assembly are seating properly and within the test guidelines established by the Dept of Health in your state. Billing should have been done after the test in case repairs were needed. Contact your water dept. and ask for the cross connection control supervisor. Find out if he has recieved a current test report fron the company that you hired to test the unit. If not then contact the testers and make sure they turn a copy in to the city and you.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

*Make sure*



JAC1957 said:


> When testing a backflow assebly, a test kit is used. The kit may be in a case or a looose unit. It should consist of a gage and two or three hoses. The testing is to determine if the check valve assemblies on you backflow assembly are seating properly and within the test guidelines established by the Dept of Health in your state. Billing should have been done after the test in case repairs were needed. Contact your water dept. and ask for the cross connection control supervisor. Find out if he has recieved a current test report fron the company that you hired to test the unit. If not then contact the testers and make sure they turn a copy in to the city and you.


Make sure you get it. You know city government how things disappear.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds like they just collect the $$ & send the paperwork in
Is there anyway they could have tested anything without removing the cover?


----------



## JAC1957 (Jun 13, 2009)

Testing backflow assemblies requires the installation of fittings and the physical connection of a test kit to the assembly. If there is no service tag attached to the assembly with testers company name on it and date of test that might be an indication that the unit testing was what is known as a "drive by test". It means that the tester did not test the unit, but will report the test using pressure readings from the previous year or just make them up. However, not all companies use test tags and they are not a requirement. You can contact the cross connection control supervisor and tell him that you did not observe the tester and you have a question about if the test was actually done. Explain the situation to them like you did on this forum and see what action they take. Also never pay for a test in advance. Most testers won't ask for payment in advance beause if the unit fails it will need to be repaired or replaced. That means more revenue and a retest. You might also contact BBB and find out if they have a history. Verify with the company that there policy for collecting payment for a job is before the work starts. I hope this helps


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Do not hire someone who rings your doorbell or who is "just" working across the street.

Make the call to a company yourself and schedule an appointment.

Paying by credit card is a good idea. So if the company charged you and never filed the report with the town then you can dispute the charge.


----------



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

AllanJ said:


> Do not hire someone who rings your doorbell or who is "just" working across the street.
> 
> Make the call to a company yourself and schedule an appointment.


Solid advice. I did call them for an appt. off a list that the town sent out, BTW.

*UPDATE:* I opened my meter pit yesterday (not supposed to do that, AFAIK, but whatever).

There are shutoff valves surrounding the backflow device, I suppose so that it can be isolated for testing. They were covered in dirt, dead grass, and other crap you'd find in a hole in the ground. No way they were turned recently.

Also, the shutoff valve for my sprinkler system is in the pit. They "forgot" to turn it on..

Finally, I'm going to have to post a new thread on here because in the sprinkler control box right next to the meter pit, 2 wire nuts "disappeared" and the electrical connections to the middle valve were disconnected. I don't want to claim sabotage, but the wire nuts didn't crawl out of the box (maybe ants took it??)..


----------



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

PS - Thanks for your advice, everyone! I will definitely be getting this paperwork myself, and I'll find out from the water dept. what they got, if anything.


----------

